# EX sunline racing r32 slip&slide



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi here is small vid of last saturday track practice.. it was quite slipery 

Longer video is coming later...

YouTube - Rasmus Speed Promotions

Juhis


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Nice but i want to see the whole vid!!!!

When are you going to post that one?


----------



## R32 midnight (Oct 5, 2010)

Good video shame that is short !!


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Here´s the longer version: YouTube - RasmusSpeed Skyline GT-R 32
:wavey:

Juhis


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Clever stuff! Thanks for posting that...


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah that's really good stuff:clap:

It's great watching the front wheels too

That vid reminds me of a wet day i had at bedford (see vid below) - GTR's are so much fun in the wet!!
Bedford Autodrome Movie starring Nissan Skyline GTR on Vimeo


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice little video.

What was the Ferrari doing? He is on a race track, not a multi storey carpark. My Nan drives faster than that on the road!!!!

Baz


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

P3RV3RT said:


> Nice little video.
> 
> What was the Ferrari doing? He is on a race track, not a multi storey carpark. My Nan drives faster than that on the road!!!!
> 
> Baz


It was impossible to drive that slippery track, i dont know was that because crap tyres or what but it was piece of shit


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)




----------

